# New tank choice help



## AppleOctober (Sep 25, 2008)

A few days ago I bought an eclipse 6 gallon tank. After setting up the tank I found it to be a little loud, not knowing if it was because of not being used to it (it's in my bedroom). I tried doing everything I could to make it quieter, so I guess this is as good as it gets. 

I also keep going back to I should have bought the 10 gallon starter tank instead. I had my eye on the Top Fin 10. But i'm not sure if I take the eclipse back if the Top Fin kit filter will be even louder? I know that I will have more options with fish if I got this kit instead of the 6 gallon tank. What do you guys think I should do? I already have water and everything in the eclipse tank too so it would be a little hassle.
Thanks!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I have an Eclipse 1 system and it is dead silent. Can you describe the noise that you're getting from the Eclipse 6?

I would advise against a tank kit from one of the chains, especially the Top Fin setup. If you want, I can suggest equipment to build a terrific (and super quiet) 10 gallon setup. I'm sure others here would love to help too.

What kind of fish do you have or intend to get?


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

just curious why do you not like chain setups? i bought the topfin 29g starter kit so im just wondering?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The equipment they are sold with will have to be replaced because the filter and heaters are usually not powerful enough to actually work in a take that size. Therefore you end up spending a lot of extra money as you realize what isn't going to work. I bought a kit and wish I hadn't. Of course then I just used the too "small" equipment for a 10 gallon, so I guess it worked out


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've done that, used the filter in a 55 gallon "kit" with a 30 gallon tank. They can be a good deal if you have a use for all the pieces. But they also tend to come with junk like pH UP. Know what you are buying. 

There are 3 kinds of filter noise, hum, falling water, and blub (air bubbles). Air driven filters are cheapest, but they always go "blub blub". Most Hang-on-back filter have waterfall noise, esp. when the water level is low. Hums are the most annoying to me. You'd think that they could make a quiet water pump. Sometimes the impellers get worn and need replacement, sometimes its just vibration against the plastic lid. In my bedroom I use a HOT magnum and submersible powerhead powered sponge. IMO canister and submerged (in tank) filters are the quietest filters


----------



## AppleOctober (Sep 25, 2008)

It's an awful humming/rumbling noise. I could probably tolerate a water sound. Is there a filter that's more quiet than this one? I have to go and buy a heater anyway so I'm thinking about leaning towards buying a 10g. tank that comes with a hood and buying a filter separate.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you taken it apart and checked the moving parts for damage and/or foreign objects (like pieces of gravel)? A new filter shouldn't be rumbling. It could have been damaged in shipping. If so, you might just get it exchanged for another. The major thing against the eclipse systems is the same all-in-oneness that makes them attractive. Parts are becoming availible now, but you usually have to order something when it fails. Where as, with a standard 10, you can just go buy a replacement (filter, heater, light etc.).


Most of the new hang-on-back filters like the whisper and the marineland 100 are pretty quiet, they have a little hum that is covered by the waterfall noise. As they get old, they get louder as the impeller wiggles more. 

Inside the tank filter take up fish room, but the water muffles the hum. Hydosponge http://www.aquariumguys.com/hydro-iii-sponge-filter.html sponge filters with submersible powerheads http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...eads-Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies~vendor~.html fit this category as do the entirely submersible filters http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3632&pcatid=3632 Quiet and outside the tank are canister filters with hoses that go below the waterline in the tank, they are also the most expensive, esp. for small tanks.


----------



## AppleOctober (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I took it apart to see if there was anything, and to make sure everything was in place, but the sound is still there


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't like the kits because they usually have inappropriate components, as Obsidian stated, and end up costing more in the long-run. The other kind of kit that is common at the pet chains and even at independent stores is the "grab bag" type of kit. In these kits, the stores assemble a 'deal' with either clearance equipment that won't sell, manufacturer samples, or whatever else is laying around. Sometimes you will find that they are giving you stuff that you can't get media for later on.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Kits are a bad idea. My Top Fin 5 gallon has a filter that I can't even find media for anymore! The light ballast went bad pretty quickly too and the filter is rather noisy. I have replaced the ballast, but not the filter yet as I am not stocking it yet, just cycling it.

I also bought an aquarium which came with a light - which believe it or not said it was enough for planted aquariums. *pfft* it came with a 18w bulb for a 30 gallon aquarium, not near enough light for "low light" plants. Already replaced that ballast too. As others are saying - it is best to just buy the items you need rather than getting a kit - they seem much cheaper because, well, they are!


----------



## AppleOctober (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for all the help everyone! I returned the tank and exchanged it for an eclipse 3 tank for my betta. the tank is silent and I love it. I just have one question, does the filter produce a current thats too strong for him though? Ive seen him swim by where the water comes out and he gets kind of carried away :/ so he stays on the opposite side.

and yes, I plan on just keeping the betta alone in this small tank


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bettas don't like current much, not much you can do to break it up. Maybe some tall plants. As long as it he has a still place to rest, he'll do fine.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I would suggest trying a tall piece of rock, like a slate, to deflect the filter outflow current.

Or, you could just wait a bit and the betta will learn not to swim in the direct outflow.


----------

